# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Karakteristika fizike Shqiptare?

## safinator

Ne çfare zone te trevave Shqiptare gjehen me me shume shpeshtesi karakteristika e flokeve bjonde dhe syve te kalter?
Jepni idete tuaja.

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

Ne Juge te Shqiperis e sidomose ne Sarande. :Gjumash: 

Normale pa pike dyshimi ase qi ja vlene me diskutue se ne Kosove ka me se tepermi bionda nga te gjitha trevate Shqiptare shum Llogjike e thjeshte ase qe duhet me shtrue ket pytje se ne qdo vende ku njerzite nuk jetojne afer deti dhe ku nuk ka tempertura te larta njerzit jane me te bardhe kjo pytje esht si te thuashe a ma bijonde jane Kalbrezet apo Austriaket

----------


## qerosi

Toponomia dhe fiziologjia e Shqiptareve si dhe shume vende te europes eshte e perzier. Nuk mund ti japesh nje karakteristike te vecante shqiptareve, sikurse kan Aziatiket, apo negroitet....Ne jemi me te bardhe sesa fqinjet tone greker e italiane, paqka se dhe ne jetojme pothuajse ne te njejtat kushte natyrore dhe pozita gjeografike. Perzierja e rraces sone ka filluar qe me pushtimet kelte, greke, barbaret nga azija, gotet, normanet, sllavet, turqit (qe kane pas me shume ndikim, duke pasur parasysh se nje numer i madh shqipetaresh ka emigruar tokat autoktone, dhe po nje numer i madh tjeter jane asgjesuar, roberuar ne tokat e huaja, por dhe asimiluar dhe perzier). Por perfundimisht geni indo-europian eshte me i forte ne gjenetiken tone.

Po te shohesh brezat e rinj te shqiperise, jane me te gjate pergjithesisht e me te pashem, kjo si pasoje e lendeve ushquese (nutrienteve) te cilat jane me te mira, por dhe me me bollek sesa te brezave para 90-es.Pra femijes  nuk i mungojne lendet ushqyese qe te rritet sa me i shendetshem, dhe ka nje diete me te mire pergjithesisht ne krahasim me brezin e femijeve para 90-es.

Ti i ngaterron bjondet me floke celurit. Une puro bjond rradhe mund te kem pare ne shqiperi, pothuajse hic, kurse floke celur (pra dicka midis nje bjondi e nje bruneti) pergjithesisht gjinden sa me siper shqiperise te ngjitesh (konsideroj dhe Kosoven si Shqiperi).
Bjond jane Nordiket,  (dhe rracat gjermane, qe jane pasardhesit e tyre).

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Ne çfare zone te trevave Shqiptare gjehen me me shume shpeshtesi karakteristika e flokeve bjonde dhe syve te kalter?
> Jepni idete tuaja.


Kryesisht në pjesën Veriore të Shqipërisë. 




> Postuar më parë nga *qerosi*
> Une puro bjond rradhe mund te kem pare ne shqiperi, pothuajse hic


Fakti që nuk i keni parë ju, nuk do thotë se nuk ka bjonde/ë puro, madje jo vetëm bjond me sy te kalter por edhe syjeshilë.

----------


## Lov!

> Ne Juge te Shqiperis e sidomose ne Sarande.
> 
> Normale pa pike dyshimi ase qi ja vlene me diskutue se ne Kosove ka me se tepermi bionda nga te gjitha trevate Shqiptare shum Llogjike e thjeshte ase qe duhet me shtrue ket pytje se ne qdo vende ku njerzite nuk jetojne afer deti dhe ku nuk ka tempertura te larta njerzit jane me te bardhe kjo pytje esht si te thuashe a ma bijonde jane Kalbrezet apo Austriaket


Ja ke futur kot. Në jug dominojnë sytë jeshil e pak blu, e floku gështenjë.
Katunaria, e malorësia e syve blu e flokëve biond gjendet në veri të Shqipërisë më së shumti.
Pastaj me përzierjen e kohëve të fundit kush po e merr vesh.

----------


## dardani8

Bjonde me  se  shumti ka ne Viset Malore ku perzirja e Popullates me pushtuesit  e ndryshem ka qen me e vogel.
Psh ne Kosove ne Fashatin Marevc gati e gjithe  Popullata  jane ose  Bjonde  os e Leshkuq. SHikojeni Behgjet Pacollin.

----------


## qerosi

> Kryesisht në pjesën Veriore të Shqipërisë. 
> 
> 
> Fakti që nuk i keni parë ju, nuk do thotë se nuk ka bjonde/ë puro, madje jo vetëm bjond me sy te kalter por edhe syjeshilë.



te shohesh bjonda puro me sy blu apo jeshile ne shqiperi eshte si te shohesh zezake  mu ne mes te Islandes. 
kaq te shpeshte jane.
Une kam qene, si ne jug por dhe ne veri te shqiperise ( dhe vij nga veriu i shqiperise), por sikurse thashe dhe me siper, ka flokecelur, me sy te hirte dhe jo domosdosmerisht BJONDE leshverdhe.
Masanej, mos u bje pre e mashtrimeve te popullsise qe ngjyrosin floket dhe vene Kotank Lente me ngjyra te ndryshme.

Ne po flasim per tipin dominant te shqiperise, dhe jo dukurine e rralle.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> te shohesh bjonda puro me sy blu apo jeshile ne shqiperi eshte si te shohesh zezake  mu ne mes te Islandes. 
> kaq te shpeshte jane.
> Une kam qene, si ne jug por dhe ne veri te shqiperise ( dhe vij nga veriu i shqiperise), por sikurse thashe dhe me siper, ka flokecelur, me sy te hirte dhe jo domosdosmerisht BJONDE leshverdhe.
> Masanej, mos u bje pre e mashtrimeve te popullsise qe ngjyrosin floket dhe vene Kotank Lente me ngjyra te ndryshme.
> 
> Ne po flasim per tipin dominant te shqiperise, dhe jo dukurine e rralle.


Po ja p.sh unë që jam nga veriu dhe bjonde natyrale tipike dhe sytë jeshilë, ça duhet të them; që më kanë sjellë në Shqipëri nazistët në pako me fjongo? lol

Më së shumti u nisa jo vetëm nga vetja, por vetë nga historiku i vendit; dmth fakti që Veriu i ka rezistuar më së shumti pushtuesit dhe kështu edhe mos përzierjes së rracës me rraca të tjera, jo më kot sot nga Veriu jo vetëm që mbartin karakteristikat e syve të kaltër dhe jeshilë, por edhe të qënurit bjond, dhe mbi të gjitha edhe shtatëlartë - të gjatë pra, tipikë si nordikët.

Por mesa shoh paskam bërë një gabim të rëndë që i kam lyer flokët e zinj, m'u dashka me u kthy në origjinë  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## safinator

> Ne Juge te Shqiperis e sidomose ne Sarande.
> 
> Normale pa pike dyshimi ase qi ja vlene me diskutue se ne Kosove ka me se tepermi bionda nga te gjitha trevate Shqiptare shum Llogjike e thjeshte ase qe duhet me shtrue ket pytje se ne qdo vende ku njerzite nuk jetojne afer deti dhe ku nuk ka tempertura te larta njerzit jane me te bardhe kjo pytje esht si te thuashe a ma bijonde jane Kalbrezet apo Austriaket


Nuk ka te thote fare.
Sipase studimeve antropologjike te Carletoon Coon forma Nordike ne Shqiperi gjehet me me shume shpeshtesi ne fisin Luma ne Mirdite dhe ne disa zona te jugut.
Nuk permendet Kosova.

----------


## safinator

> Toponomia dhe fiziologjia e Shqiptareve si dhe shume vende te europes eshte e perzier. Nuk mund ti japesh nje karakteristike te vecante shqiptareve, sikurse kan Aziatiket, apo negroitet....Ne jemi me te bardhe sesa fqinjet tone greker e italiane, paqka se dhe ne jetojme pothuajse ne te njejtat kushte natyrore dhe pozita gjeografike. Perzierja e rraces sone ka filluar qe me pushtimet kelte, greke, barbaret nga azija, gotet, normanet, sllavet, turqit (qe kane pas me shume ndikim, duke pasur parasysh se nje numer i madh shqipetaresh ka emigruar tokat autoktone, dhe po nje numer i madh tjeter jane asgjesuar, roberuar ne tokat e huaja, por dhe asimiluar dhe perzier). Por perfundimisht geni indo-europian eshte me i forte ne gjenetiken tone.
> 
> Po te shohesh brezat e rinj te shqiperise, jane me te gjate pergjithesisht e me te pashem, kjo si pasoje e lendeve ushquese (nutrienteve) te cilat jane me te mira, por dhe me me bollek sesa te brezave para 90-es.Pra femijes  nuk i mungojne lendet ushqyese qe te rritet sa me i shendetshem, dhe ka nje diete me te mire pergjithesisht ne krahasim me brezin e femijeve para 90-es.
> 
> Ti i ngaterron bjondet me floke celurit. Une puro bjond rradhe mund te kem pare ne shqiperi, pothuajse hic, kurse floke celur (pra dicka midis nje bjondi e nje bruneti) pergjithesisht gjinden sa me siper shqiperise te ngjitesh (konsideroj dhe Kosoven si Shqiperi).
> Bjond jane Nordiket,  (dhe rracat gjermane, qe jane pasardhesit e tyre).


Igli Taren e ke parasysh?

----------


## qerosi

Vendi i vetem ne te gjithe Shqiperine qe nuk eshte pushtuar apo perzier nga turku, eshte MIRDITA (qe eshte ne veri).
Atehere sipas disave, ngaqe eshte me ne veri (pra pozita gjeografike), dhe ngaqe s'eshte perzier me turq ka tipin dominues BJOND?????
JO!!!
Tipi dominues ne Mirdite eshte brunet, zeshkan, ka si  shtatelarte por dhe te shkurter.
ka dhe flokecelur, kokekuq po dhe  rralel bjond me sy blu a jeshil, predominuese ne femra dhe jo meshkuj.

Pastaj po bisedojme kush eshte tipi dominues.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Unë këtu në Shkodër, kam parë sa të duash me sy të kaltër, madje disa edhe bjonde natyralë, por me sy të kaltër dhe blu ka shumë! Nuk po them që janë dominant, por as shumë pak nuk janë, të jemi realist!
Po ashtu pastaj janë edhe më të gjatë.

Sa për sy jeshilë me thënë të drejtën janë me pikatore kudo, jo vetëm në Shqipëri, por problemi qëndron se ka disa që i kanë ngjyrë kafe te çelët dhe për t'i bërë qejfin vetes thonë i kanë me refleks jeshilë lol.

Idea mbi temën, është se nuk janë edhe aq të rrallë bjondet dhe syjeshilët e  sykaltërit/blu në Shqipëri...

----------


## safinator

> Vendi i vetem ne te gjithe Shqiperine qe nuk eshte pushtuar apo perzier nga turku, eshte MIRDITA (qe eshte ne veri).
> Atehere sipas disave, ngaqe eshte me ne veri (pra pozita gjeografike), dhe ngaqe s'eshte perzier me turq ka tipin dominues BJOND?????
> JO!!!
> Tipi dominues ne Mirdite eshte brunet, zeshkan, ka si  shtatelarte por dhe te shkurter.
> ka dhe flokecelur, kokekuq po dhe  rralel bjond me sy blu a jeshil, predominuese ne femra dhe jo meshkuj.
> 
> Pastaj po bisedojme kush eshte tipi dominues.


Per mua nuk eshte me dominancen sepse une nuk kam dyshim qe mazhoranca e Shqiptareve jane brunet, pyetja ishte se ku gjendeshin me shpeshtesi keto karakteristika.

----------


## safinator

> Unë këtu në Shkodër, kam parë sa të duash me sy të kaltër, madje disa edhe bjonde natyralë, por me sy të kaltër dhe blu ka shumë! Nuk po them që janë dominant, por as shumë pak nuk janë, të jemi realist!
> Po ashtu pastaj janë edhe më të gjatë.
> 
> Sa për sy jeshilë me thënë të drejtën janë me pikatore kudo, jo vetëm në Shqipëri, por problemi qëndron se ka disa që i kanë ngjyrë kafe te çelët dhe për t'i bërë qejfin vetes thonë i kanë me refleks jeshilë lol.
> 
> Idea mbi temën, është se nuk janë edhe aq të rrallë bjondet dhe syjeshilët e  sykaltërit/blu në Shqipëri...


Nga eksperienca personale mund te them qe nder personat qe kam njohour Shkodranet kane qene me se shumti ne karakteristikat qe ti po elenkon.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> *Nga eksperienca personale* mund te them qe nder personat qe kam njohour Shkodranet kane qene me se shumti ne karakteristikat qe ti po elenkon.


Epo nuk thonë kot që: "Eksperienca është filozofi që nuk të lë në baltë"  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## safinator

Eshte Bekim Balaj tipik ne Shkoder?

----------


## Lov!

> Nga eksperienca personale mund te them qe nder personat qe kam njohour Shkodranet kane qene me se shumti ne karakteristikat qe ti po elenkon.


Të vjen keq kur sheh dranet që ngjyrosen me të zezë, nuk ruajnë identitetin e tyre, u tha, Veriu dominon me këto karakteristika.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Hahaha si më kënaqin disa që vuajnë nga shenja të theksuara inferioriteti! 
Epo duhet të jetë e padurueshme për ca pinxhuke që i bëjnë qejfin vetes që i kanë edhe sytë jeshilë duke i pasur thjesht kaf, dhe nuk i durojnë dot femrat e gjata, elegante, syjeshile dhe bjonde natyrale. Jo për gjë por bjondeve natyrale me sy jeshilë nga eksperienca e tyre iu rrinë mirë si ashtu bjonde natyrale, si me të kuqe, dhe si tani me të zeza, dmth i provojnë të gjitha dhe prap i lënë prapa këto pinxhuket ziliqare! hahaha

Nuk thoshte kot i Madhi Hugo : "Si mund të durojë shkëlqimin e Dritës, ai që mëshiron për vete errësirën"
Mirë që kanë forumin, dhe rrijnë e fyejnë me fjalor të rëndomtë rracën tipike shqiptare, se vetëm aq dijnë të bëjnë, lol.

P.S- Marat Safin (safinator), sa për Bekim Balën, edhe nga mbiemri Bala  janë Shkodranë, po ashtu edhe pamja flet vetë.

----------


## safinator

Kam idene se me se shumti keto karakteristika gjehen neper fshatra te izoluara sesa neper qytete.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Kam idene se me se shumti keto karakteristika gjehen neper fshatra te izoluara sesa neper qytete.


Me thënë të drejtën në fshatra të izoluara nuk kam qenë ndonjëherë, po flas nga ajo që shoh në qytet. Por meqë je kaq i dhënë pas hulumtimeve, edhe mund ta bësh një xhiro andej nëpër fshatra, edhe na tregon studimin lol.

----------

